# Last Minute Modifications before leaving



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well we leave the AM for a week long trip (woohoo). So I was busy packing and modding tonight but snapped a few photos while I was at it too.

First mod was to remove those god forsaken aluminum mini blinds, I just put in a basic non-room darkening blind 50 1/2" wide, custom cut at Lowe's. Cost about $7.00. Now I'll get a good night sleep. We'll see if we should have put in room darkening though.









Second mod was to mount a TV, normally we don't watch a lot of TV, but sometimes it does help to chill the kids out after a busy day and after feeding them sugar disguised as S'Mores at night. I drilled two holes just a tad narrower than the TV. Pushed the TV against the wall, and put some of the non-slip material behind the TV as well as under it. I also placed trips on top of the TV where the strap would go. I used a 1" compression strap with the ratchet mechanism inside the cabinet. I can't move the TV at all now. Hopefully it will travel just fine, if not I'll be cleaning something up!

























The final thing was pretty basic, but I never could remember which switch turned on what inside or outside the camper. A cheapo $14 label machine from Staples took care of that problem. I added them at the front, bathroom and one on the water gage to remind me to turn no the pump before lighting the water heater.









Well have fun, see you all next week!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...
Thanks for the pics. Hope you have a great time.
I will need room darkening blinds. I hate any light shining on me morning or night. When you are hooked up to power, and all the lights are off, the OUTBACK looks as if there are night lights on all over the place. Light from the microwave clock, water pumps, gas detector, etc...


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. I agree with ND, I need darkness!! But I'm glad to see what yours looks like.

ND-- You're not kidding about those other lights...holy cow I get up at 3 AM to go potty and its like noon in the place....Just the microwave light alone is enough to make read with it seems!! Hahaha

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hee hee!
Sometimes I have to pull the curtain shut by my head! I hate those campground street lights too! They shine through the windo on the door! Gotta get a shade for that too! I have to cover the roof vent near the bunks when the kids are sleeping there. It's quite bright when daylight comes around.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Steve,

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing. I too forget which light switch controls what and have also thought of using my labeler to make it easier. Maybe I'll do that this weekend.









Phil


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mods worked great for our trip! Even without the room darking blinds I slept wonderful! You're not kidding about the other lights inside the camper, who needs a night light! My wife commented on the light from the microwave. Might be better not to set the time after all! When/if I need to replace this blind I'll go for the room darking, but it wast just fine and even with the lighter shades we were able to sleep in until 10 a few times! The TV held up great, never needed to tighten it at all and was nice for the kids to have something to watch when it came time for bed.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sleep in til ten? Did you leave the boys at home.







My 3 year old is up no later then 7:30 every morning, and that is when she sleeps in late.









My 5 year son, well, he is more laid back, and will sleep until noon sometimes if you let him, but not usually when we are camping. Of course, I'm usually up around 6:30 or 7:00 in morning when camping so I guess that is not an issue.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim I felt lucky on those 10 AM days, our youngest would pull out his gameboy or come lay with us and we could get a few more hours of sleep. Even the dogs cooperated this trip and didn't beg to go in and out, I guess the stars were in line for us on the trip. Our 17 yo exchange student probably could have gone till noon each day, but then again he and I were up pretty late each evening.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey!

Love the blinds instead of mini metal blinds too!!

Wife's suggestion for all the light due to outside/microwave inside.

#1-Unplug microwave...easily done,...very easy to reset clock in am...so instead of time glaring at you, just two small dots.

#2-We were interested in getting the solor padded reflector for windows....but wife suggested getting emergency hypothermic blanket that reflects on one side (she's a nurse always carrying a huge medical kit-I think she could remove an appendix if she had too







!) and cut to fit and just add small pieces velcro to door and to blanket and there you have instant sun blocker/light blocker. I really dont know how much solar padded reflector for RV cost but its an alternative.

#3-Our daughter actually ask for night light in corner by bunks in 25RS-S....go figure!

Thanks! sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

David, for #2 I hung up my flannel camping shirt each night, blocked the light from the door and aired out the camp smoke too


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Just got our trailer in the driveway. It only took 2 tries and 20mins. Learned a few things.

Anyway just going around the trailer and one thing I cannot figure out is the on/off switch beside the interior light (the one you marked awning). What does it do?

The two lower switches control exterior lighting, one amber the other above the outdoor cooking center.

Can you help me?

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I just emailed you too Thor, the other switch should control the white round light on the other side of the trailer, its right above the outside shower. If it doesn't work you may want to check the bulb. Congrats on the new trailer and getting it parked too!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

One of the switches on my Outback controls a good number of the interior lights. Go to the lights and switch them on at the light and then you can control them from the switch by the door.

Give it a try


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Thanks. I didn't see the light on the other side.

I took a picture of my set-up but I can't get on the website. I tried under photo album and my logon id password doesn't work. I also tried cutting pasting and that did work either. I tried the img button and it asks for for url. I do not have my own website but still wish to add pictures to this forum.

Any ideas?

I also read that owners have a variety of differnet setups from the factory. Here is ours

Outback 04 28Rss

White interior
White oven
White Micro
White Frig
Light oak flooring
Green Int
Brushed nickle knobs & handles
Light oak trim around the slideouts
Awning is white with blue

The outside is 3 tones with Outback by Keystone not liteway

I will post picture once I figure out how.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If your ID or Password doesn't work, send VERN an email and let him know. He is the site owner and can help you out. Once you have a pic in the gallery, you can get it in the post.


----------



## TheCareys (Mar 7, 2004)

Just had a thought about the bright microwave light... how about that do-it-yourself window tinting sticky stuff... cut a piece the size of the display panel and stick it on there. Should be able to still see through it. Also isn't there anything in the manual for that thing to dim the display, mine at home I think has that.

But not that I can do this yet... still waiting for our 21RS. It should be off the line 4/23 and they said I'll have it a few days later. Been a long wait but the weather is just now getting nice enough to camp where I live.

Kim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I took a picture of my set-up but I can't get on the website. I tried under photo album and my logon id password doesn't work.


Did you register with the photo gallery web site? I had the same problems when I first tried to post some pic's. Went ahead an registered, picked the same user id and password as the straight Outbackers, and viola.

Vern would have to confirm this, but I don't think the photo gallery is part of the same site as the forum itself.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim is right. You must register their as well.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kim, good idea about the window film. I wonder how it would hold up with the heat of the light? I was thinking of putting in a much lower wattage bulb since with the lights above the sink the light from the Microwave is a bit of overkill. Only a short while more before you get yours Kim, hang in there!

Thor, glad it worked. That's why I made the labels for ours, to many switches and frankly I have other things to remember than keeping track of all those switches. I do wish they had put the front bunkhouse light on the same switch though.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi










The 1st attempt on a photo.

Like Randy Colour is important. The set up in white









I guess I figure out how to make it smaller.

Off topic another Canadian bought an Outback. A work friend put Some $$ down on a 21 RSS friday, their 1st TT. They get their TT next week. And without a doubt their will be another new member. sunny

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Slick setup!

I resized the photo down to 640 wide and 480 wide, once you get them let me know and I'll pull them.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Thanks, I will give it go.

Thor


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Thor, NICE setup! We took some pics of ours yesterday and I need to figure out how to post.

Yesterday we took the Expo for a drive to look for some new places to camp that's not too far away. Went up to Pollock Pines Sly Park area and drove around Jenkinson Lake. Beautiful there. Only about 56 miles from home. Perfect for a weekend escape. We're going to take the Outback and leave Friday for the weekend. The site we picked is right on the lake.....awesome lakeside camping. It's a resevoir with beautiful cedars throughout. Very secluded with fire pits and small BBQ. No hookups but we're used to none so that is not a priority for us. It's quite a luxery having a queen bed, a fridge and not having to deal with food spoiling in the ice chest. Oh, and I must mention walking 10 feet in my jammies at 2 am to use the potty is SO NICE!







..............we are truly KAMPINIT now!

lisa


----------

